# Cutting out an rhinestone template on acetate, with a vinyl plotter... is this doable?



## top2go (Apr 12, 2013)

Title really says it all. I have a Jaguar III plotter for Vinyl however really interested if anyone has tried it out on acetate? I use it for sign vinyl and garment vinyl but nothing else. What i'm wanting to potentially achieve is templates just to rub rhinestones over to fill the gaps then to stick the transfer tape on.

Thanks in advance guys,
The noob.
Hannah x


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have been doing rhinestones now for about 3 months. I do not think acetate will give the depth needed to allow rhinestones to sit in. I use acetate when doing airbrush or painting masks.

I also prefer to use coroplast as my backing. (I had a lot left over from a failed order, provides a rigid strong backing and the small grooves help when brushing Firestone off.)

If you tried acetate and are successful post it, I would like to try it also.


----------



## top2go (Apr 12, 2013)

iamchu15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been doing rhinestones now for about 3 months. I do not think acetate will give the depth needed to allow rhinestones to sit in. I use acetate when doing airbrush or painting masks.
> 
> ...



Thankyou so kindly for taking time to reply. So you use a vinyl cutter to cut on material other than vinyl itself? Also how thick would you say the material is. Just seen on UK eBay that some are selling templates that have been cut onto acetate thats 250gms. I was shocked but looking in to it it may have been done with a lasar cutter or craft robo thingy ma bob. I just really want to make do with my cutter/plotter but obviously dont want it to break relying on it so dearly.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You can cut stick flock without issue. Get some sharp 60 degree blades. I use a cheap us cutter laser point 24. Slow the cutting speed down and your set. It may take a few test cuts and downforce adjustments


----------



## top2go (Apr 12, 2013)

sben763 said:


> You can cut stick flock without issue. Get some sharp 60 degree blades. I use a cheap us cutter laser point 24. Slow the cutting speed down and your set. It may take a few test cuts and downforce adjustments


Thankyou so kindly for this advice. Find it hard as rhinestones are FAR more popular in the US of A. Where here in the UK Im finding help limited and also most suppliers are there. Oh man, I want to live there!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I actually get a lot of rhinestone supplies from your side of the pond!!!


----------



## top2go (Apr 12, 2013)

sben763 said:


> I actually get a lot of rhinestone supplies from your side of the pond!!!


BIG POND! tehe!

Would you be able to let me know a few of theses. Ive read up on pro and cons on chineses rhinestones but just mucking about with some designs that are really pretty much free hand and practicing with the press etc, but seem to be working great. After all pretty much everything can be manufactured there.

Also stick flock seems to just be in america, Researching further as this looks like the solution needed.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Google. A quick google search for rhinestone supplies in UK. I probably catch some slack for saying this but most the rhinestones come from overseas then they break them up and resell. There are cheap Chinese rhinestones that are junk. Mine come from china and there is a supplier in the UK that have the good quality rhinestones and I think the origin on the bag says Korea but came from china. Last year I ordered enough rhinestones that I will not likely have to order at least till next year sometime.


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

I cut the sgs material. Cheap but not good for names. I use a gcc 24 lx. 65degree blade at 155 force. Cuts it like hot knife to butter. I cut vinyl mask not acetate. I think a servo motor drive would be best for that.

Btw I have been cutting vinyl for about 7 years, rhinestones are recent.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I use flock material used for garment embelishing. Cut the circles pop them out &heat press it on matboard or smooth cardboard. Then brush the stones around.

Good luck!


Sent from my SPH-D700 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## top2go (Apr 12, 2013)

Thankyou so much guys! I have some flock material in. Might give that a go when i'm in the office. Worth a good go, especially having it in stock already. 

My cutters rather old and second hand. I find the force/pressure and angle seems impossible to change:|


----------

